

Ask HN: Server logging. Is it just me that sucks? - gyaresu

I set up another LAMP (Limux Apache MySQL PHP) server today. I've set up dozens. I've never really made 'logging' work like it should. It's not just the stack though. It's all logging. 1600 emails today from lfd. With all these security screwups, why is it so hard to do what should be a trivial task?
======
ecubed
try loggr.com maybe? I used it for my logging purposes and it seemed to work
pretty well. Not sure how intensive you want your logs to be though

